# Large jaws



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't have any large jaws to hold a bowl on the lathe to finish turning the bottom of the bowl. I'm just wondering if any of you have made your own versions and if you would be willing to post any photos of them. I've got a few ideas in my head, but nothing made as of yet.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Ken, there's been a thread on here about making your own large jaws. I think they're refered to as Cole jaws. I took the easy way out and bought a second chuck just for large jaws. Saves a lot of time.

BTW, how's that peppermill blank?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

sawdustfactory said:


> Ken, there's been a thread on here about making your own large jaws. I think they're refered to as Cole jaws. I took the easy way out and bought a second chuck just for large jaws. Saves a lot of time.
> 
> BTW, how's that peppermill blank?


Thanks for the information. I'll do a search on that. Hard to search when you aren't sure of the proper name. :blink: As for the pepper mill blank, turning it today. :thumbsup: I'll be sure to post some results.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Ken -- if you just want something quick-and-now, a jam chuck works well. I simply screwed a flat piece of MDF to a face plate and turned a groove into it to receive the rim of the bowl.

My chuck (PSI) came with Cole jaw plates and screw-in pegs, but there are times a jam chuck seems to work better for me (e.g. when the rim curls inwards) YMMV :yes:


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

A lot of people made donut chucks.
http://azwoodturners.org/DoughnutChuck.pdf
or
http://www.nealaddy.org/node/8
Some folks make several top plates to fit the opening of various bowls.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Here is a link to our club tips pages. Check out my article on Methods of reverse turning bowls. You may find a method that will work for you. 
http://www.cumberlandwoodturners.com/htm/tips.htm


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

I am thinking of getting one of these (longworth chuck). I have a set of mini cole jaws but I think this longworth clamps right onto your chuck with 50mm jaws...makes it a real quick set up. They are not cheap though. 
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...uck___Modern_Longworth_Chuck___longworth?Args=


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Do a google search for making a longworth chuck. They are quite easy to make if your skilled with a router. Our club got together and built about 6 of them as a group. I couldn't go that day so it's about the only way to reverse a bowl that I don't own. I may host one of those built it workshops one day so I can build one also.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I wasn't able to do anything about it today, but tomorrow, the plan is to construct something. The jam chuck seems like it would work as well in a pinch. I'll be sure to keep you guys in the loop.
Thanks again.
:thumbsup:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

ken i turned a small piece of a pine scrap 2x6 round and glued a old mouse pad to it then mounted it to a faceplate 
putting that inside the bowl i move my tailstock up and put pressure on it
i can carefully turn all the way till i have a small piece in the middle that i cut off and sand by hand
im not good at explaining as you well know but this has done well for me


----------

